# Independence Ammunition



## lovefshn (Apr 28, 2013)

My local shooting range finally received some ammo a couple of weeks ago. The Federal and Winchester in 9MM was gone within a few days. The only ammo they have in stock is Independence. I have never heard of it. Does anyone on this board have any experience with this product?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's strange. I just asked the same question myself on another forum. The gun store told me it was similar to WWB 5.5 from Wal-mart, but someone else told me it's rather inconsistent and not quite as good.

I have like 6 boxes of the 5.56 Independance stuff. But I won't buy anymore until I shoot it first.


----------



## lovefshn (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for the info. When I shoot it, I will post the results here.

Lovefshn


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I use it for my AR. Seems to be good generic stuff. It's made in Israel.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i heard it was like super-generic Federal brand. then again you know how hearsay is on the forums.

i have 3 boxes of their 5.56 waiting to be fired.


----------



## catfish2 (Jan 8, 2013)

I or my friends have fired a few boxes of independence in 40, 9mm, 380 with no known issues since the first of the year. Can't say it's any better or worse than the big name stuff for range use. If I find it somewhere at a good price I buy what I can with no hesitation.


----------

